# What Size Blades for Clippers ?



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello furbutt lovers,
I need some help with information here. I know many of you groom your own babies. I have always had yorkies which I groom my self ( self taught ). Just recently I got me 2 babies. A maltese and a shih tzu. I want to know what size blade for the body to be cut into a puppy cut? I was thinking of using a 7F blade. I want it short but not as short as I cut my Yorkie. I shave him down with a 10 as he is so hot natured. I want to keep my girls hair a little longer maybe 1 1/2 inch all over. I be very gratefull for any info on this.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Hello furbutt lovers,
> I need some help with information here. I know many of you groom your own babies. I have always had yorkies which I groom my self ( self taught ). Just recently I got me 2 babies. A maltese and a shih tzu. I want to know what size blade for the body to be cut into a puppy cut? I was thinking of using a 7F blade. I want it short but not as short as I cut my Yorkie. I shave him down with a 10 as he is so hot natured. I want to keep my girls hair a little longer maybe 1 1/2 inch all over. I be very gratefull for any info on this.[/B]


No blade will cut to that length. You can use a snap on comb to get that length. If you use a snap on comb, use a 30 or 40 blade with it.


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=237070
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You .......


----------

